# Chicken Portifino



## mish (May 1, 2005)

Chicken Portifino
24 servings
12 8-oz. boneless skinless chicken breasts, halved
1 C. all-purpose flour, seasoned with salt and pepper
3 C. vegetable oil
1 1/2 C. butter
1 lb., 4 oz. sliced mushrooms
1 lb. caramelized cooked onion slices
1-1/2 C. green onions, chopped
3/4 C. dry white wine
1-1/2 C. chicken stock (or broth)
1 lb., 8 oz. (6 each) red bell peppers, roasted and quartered
24 fresh basil leaves
24 1-1/2 oz. mozzarella cheese slices

Lightly dust chicken with seasoned flour on all sides. Cook chicken in oil over medium heat until browned; remove chicken and discard pan grease. 

Add butter to pan. When melted, add mushrooms, caramelized onions and green onions. Cook until softened, about 3 minutes. Deglaze pan with wine. Add stock and bring to boil; simmer mixture 2 minutes. 

Arrange browned breasts in baking pan. Pour mushroom-onion mixture over meat; top evenly with roasted pepper pieces, basil leaves and cheese slices. 

Bake chicken in 450°F oven until thoroughly cooked and cheese is melted, about 8 minutes. Allow one breast half with topping for each serving.


----------



## mugsy27 (May 1, 2005)

<insert seinfeld quote here>  could it be..another..portifino?!?!?

u rock mish!  i cant stop making kitchenelfs shrimp portifino..so i will DEFINATELY be making your chicken version sometime within the next week!!


----------



## mish (May 1, 2005)

Hi mugsy.  Thank You.  How did I miss that Seinfeld episode  ?  Would love to see elf's recipe too.


----------



## mugsy27 (May 1, 2005)

lol..u have to substitue "bobka" for portifino!  heres a link to kitchenelfs shrimp version..http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=962


----------



## mugsy27 (May 1, 2005)

2 quesions about the chicken version (im a cooking moron, so please bear with me!)...

1.  during the deglaze with white wine part..do u keep the veggies in during this part?.

2.  what do you reccomend serving this over..pasta, rice, etc?


----------



## Spice1133 (May 1, 2005)

I'd like to try this. Sounds wonderful.  Do you think I can cut it down for 2 people?


----------



## mish (May 1, 2005)

Mugsy, I'd remove the mushrooms etc from the pan, since you want to soften them for 3 mins., before you deglaze.  I'd probably serve the whole thing over capalinni or angel hair (a thin noodle) pasta, & ladle the sauce w veggies & mozzarella over the pasta. Rice sounds good too. Hope that makes sense.

Spice, I'm sorry, but don't know how to cut it down to 2 servings.  Not sure what the ratio would be. Maybe somone will have the answer. You could freeze the leftovers, maybe?


----------



## mish (May 7, 2005)

*The Fabulous Palm's Chicken Portofino*

Hi Spice. Came across this recipe that serves 2. Looks very good. See what you think.

The Fabulous Palm's Chicken Portofino
Serving Size : 2 

4 oz. Chicken breast
1/2 cup sundried tomatos
1/2 cup shitake mushrooms
1/4 cup proscuitto (sliced)
1/2 cup Marsala wine
2 tbsp. Pine nuts (slightly toasted)
fresh basil for garnish

Heat pan with olive oil and saute chicken breast until lightly brown on both sides.

Add in mushrooms, tomatoes, shallots, proscuitto, and cook until tender.

Add marsala wine and season. Garnish with pine nuts and fresh basil.

WXIA-TV ATLANTA/usatoday.com


----------

